# resoucing transducers?



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Looking to find a transducer & mounting plate for an ''Eagle Cuda 168''.
I know that is a cheaper model, but all I want is a sonar unit that I can move from boat to boat.... I need a sonar unit for the bow of my larger boat so that I can follow the bottom better.... but I don't have the money to make an new investment in another sonar....
Dose any one know of a web site that might have accessories for this unit ''Eagle Cuda 168''


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> Looking to find a transducer & mounting plate for an ''Eagle Cuda 168''.
> I know that is a cheaper model, but all I want is a sonar unit that I can move from boat to boat.... I need a sonar unit for the bow of my larger boat so that I can follow the bottom better.... but I don't have the money to make an new investment in another sonar....
> Dose any one know of a web site that might have accessories for this unit ''Eagle Cuda 168''


www.lei-extras.com

OR for $79 you can get another @ BPS on clearance probably.
:evilsmile


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

I've got two transducers & one paddle that came on a boat I bought. Don't know what they fit, but one plugs into my Eagle superpro I.D. although it's a larger transducer I'm sure it's for an Eagle. I don't have time to post pics as I'm leaving on vac. If you send me a pic of your plug in I'll compare it to what I have.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

FERG 06 said:


> I've got two transducers & one paddle that came on a boat I bought. Don't know what they fit, but one plugs into my Eagle superpro I.D. although it's a larger transducer I'm sure it's for an Eagle. I don't have time to post pics as I'm leaving on vac. If you send me a pic of your plug in I'll compare it to what I have.


One can EASILY go to:
http://www.lei-extras.com/
and compare the two models & see they are NOT interchangable...........
:sad:


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

aslongasitpullsback - I'm sort of in the same boat. I've got an X45 Lowrance unit that had its' tranducer damaged. I wouldn't mind mounting it on the stern of my boat but I really can't justify another $50.00 out right now for the replacement transducer. Might not even be worth it. So, I keep looking around HOPING,...........


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

sfw1960 said:


> One can EASILY go to:
> http://www.lei-extras.com/
> and compare the two models & see they are NOT interchangable...........
> :sad:


I don't know how one knows they are not interchangable when one does not know what model it is. I didn't say a super ID would fit a cobra, what 
I said was I have an unknown model transducer that has the same plug style as my super. It is not the same as my super ID transducer therefore it's not for a super ID. That said, I doubt it'll fit his cobra since it's a large,old style, but what the heck, if the dude wants to try it, it's free.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Going on YOUR information Ferg - if indeed the plug styles are EXACTLY identical (and I am trusting that you KNOW this).....
The models names are *Supra Pro ID *and *'Cuda 168*.... The connectors are the same usually from one model year within a product group - I just looked up the transducers for the two models , I used to sell quite a bit of Marine Electronics back in the early eighties Ferg and cross-referencing transducers was a daily activity at my old job. I even looked to see if Jeff's X45 would work with a Supra Pro ID XDCR too.
FYI ~ Lowrance has made other "shape" XDCRs for the same machines Ferg.

I also know a certain unnamed member here that I fish with semi-regularly , was curious if an X47 and X67c would interchange , but was "skeptical of my information" - so one day while I was at a ramp with a few boats of guys I/we know , I asked another friend if I could "borrow" their X67c and plug into the X47's wiring..... (joking about smoking their unit while I was at it!) "Yeah - Yeah, it works - it works" was what I think I heard next.
:lol:
Eagle & Lowrance XDCRs are interchangeable and some have the power cord built right into them and some do not. I've been "tinkering" with Sonar & Marine electronics for the better part of 25 years and I surely don't "know everything" but I can certainly "hold my own". 

Incidentally - one of my friends here has ( or had _if _he sold it) a Supra Pro ID - so I am familiar with _that_ model of Lowrance also...
If I don't know what I'm doing I usually find someone who does!!
:lol:
*JEFF

*I do have an old HS-WS 192Khz transducer sitting in the garage which has a grey connector but physically & electronically is THE SAME as your HS-WSBK skimmer transducer ... I believe the crystal element is a little weak , meaning it isn't as sensitive as it once was. If you have a soldering iron , a bit of heat-shrink tubing and a little handy-man know how.... you're welcome to the darn thing , I'm not using it - but been holding on to it for "just such an occasion"
:evilsmile
Just lop off about a foot of the connector end from yours & solder it up onto my old one.
Probably could mail it to you for a few bucks postage - if you're feelin bold!
I still got your info from the last time we swapped goodies - so if it's something you're interested in pursuing... gimme a holler !!!
PM me or call me on the cell. 


Aslongasitpulls , it really is your best bet to get the BPS clearance deal - that way you'll have the option to keep a spare "head" and have a transducer on two boats.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...r=45175&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

The transducer is $58 from Lowrance & the whole 'Cuda 168 is $80 from BPS , only a $22 difference.

Robert


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

thanks for all the info from all...
I think, I'll go to BPS....

Thanks again
Rob


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

10-4!!!!


----------

